# Can you help me buy a quality tire inflator, please



## McGillicuddy (May 31, 2020)

Viair is quality: https://www.viaircorp.com/


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

https://www.acehardware.com/departm...fsBpJBE3k0-JDYyJuIxoCdwIQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Whether you are looking at 12v or 120v units, buy one with twice the inflation pressure that you need. You need 100 psi, buy one that will do at least 200 psi. Ratings are often over stated by manufacturers...........for some reason


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

any compressor for tools that goes up to 125 psi will do the job, some will inlflate it in 10 minutes other in few seconds! forget tire inflators only


----------



## Cedrus (Feb 25, 2011)

Above two posts are helpful. Thanks.


carmusic.....can you mention a brand/model or two. Would these compressors come with a tank ?


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

There's plenty of small sized compressors with tank, easy online search to suite your fancy. They are definitely better, than inlfators, due to residual pressure in tank. Mof, you may look into surge tank, that you pump to whatever pressure it can hold, your choice, and use it as instant inflator. Say, life happens somewhere on the road, with no outlets to use. You got your tank, inflated to 200psi. Boom, done. We used those on my boss pure stock race car. Fast. Space taking, sure, yet.


----------



## Cedrus (Feb 25, 2011)

Went to Harbor Freight and bought the Fortress pancake, 6 gal., 175 psi unit. 3.0 SCFM @ 90 psi. Thanks for all your suggestions.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Cedrus said:


> Went to Harbor Freight and bought the Fortress pancake, 6 gal., 175 psi unit. 3.0 SCFM @ 90 psi. Thanks for all your suggestions.


Let us know how it works out. I have the little 3 gallon pancake I bought about 10 years ago. Still works! It wasn't really very good at filling tires, but it runs a brad nailer and palm nailer just fine. I have driven 16 penny nails with it and it has plenty of power. Of course, it runs constantly, but it does work! MUCH easier than swinging a hammer between floor joists to sister in a new joist!


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

I bought this thing the other day and I’m actually quite impressed with it. I have a slew of vehicles, trailers, camper, four wheelers, tractor, mower etc and the need for a compressor just for tires was real. I already had the m12 batteries for several tools so it was easy to go this route. Anyway I brought it home. The hose actually screws on the tire, you set the pressure you want the tire to be and you walk away. It automatically shuts off. It’s small and I think it will be quite useful around here instead of dragging about a big compressor. It’s rated at 120 psi and I believe it. Can’t say I’d buy it for a big a tire as you have but I wanted to mention it as it’s well designed for just that. Inflating tires. It does state not to run it more then 10 minutes. Which if a large tire like yours would probably take longer if it were completely flat. Although I definitely feel it would handle the 100 psi. It filled my truck tire at 75 with ease. But I wouldn’t purchase one if I didn’t already have the m12 batteries for other tools. Just wanted to share that as a portable tire inflator I am really impressed with how easy and well it works


----------

